# Dc HR vs. Rome powder division



## Snowy chungis (Nov 17, 2019)

I’m looking for any info from anyone who had been of either of these boards. I know what size and eveything I need, Ive been riding for 20 years. Just curious about the ride in good powder. Each board is the same price right now so it’s coming down to first had encounters. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

PD is stiffer and more powerful. HR is more surfy.


----------



## Snowy chungis (Nov 17, 2019)

Thanks for the info ? so if i get the urge to charge occasionally buy the Pd?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I mean it's more a style thing. Both will handle either kind of riding, just depends on what you like in a board.


----------



## Snowy chungis (Nov 17, 2019)

I bought the Pd yesterday and will be riding it over Xmas in Vt. Figured if I don’t like it I’ll sell it but I think I’m goin to love it.


----------



## Snowy chungis (Nov 17, 2019)

And I I got the 153cm


----------

